# Marilyn died tonight



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a cat that I have been taking care of since my neighbors left her behind for 3 years. She and her boy sleep in my garage. She was the best girl, playful and funny. She was fine tonight then i went to check on them before I went to bed and i saw vomit and poop on the floor in the breezeway. I cleaned it up and went to check on her. She was trying to reach me but was throwing up and then just fell over. Me and my neighbor rushed her to the vet but she was already dead. What could have happened? 
Any help would be appreciated. Its been cold and snowy so she hasn't been outside in 3 days. I have nothing in my garage that could poison her. I am such a mess right now and her poor boy is looking for her.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds like poisoning. Antifreeze maybe?


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

There is no antifreeze in my garage. I don't even park the car in there.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blumpy,
I'm sorry to hear this...my first thought was some kind of poison too...
If they run around outside during the day, it could be anything from antifreeze to poisoned mice or rats, that she found...
Keep an eye on her son for any weird symptoms, and get him immediately to a vet, if he starts looking like he's in any kind of distress...
I'm sorry she's gone...
(((Hugs)))
Sharon


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

How long would it take for poison? She has not been outside for 3 days and always stays close to the house, especially since we have so much snow. I live in a wooded area with the houses spread out. There was no sign, she was eating and playing with me tonight. Then a few hours later she died. I am beside myself and her boy Dale is just meowing in the breezeway looking for her.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Could she have had a disease i wasn't aware of? Could it have been a stroke?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I suppose that's a possibility...
I did have a 15 year old Dobi/Rottie mix, that died from a sudden heart attack...
Perhaps someone else has some ideas, or more knowledge about cats and heart attacks...


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes please someone have some ideas. I am totally beside myself.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

If not poisoning I'd guess heart attack too. No matter what it was I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am really sorry about your Marilyn.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The only way to know for sure would be a necropsy by your vet.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I asked them about that, they said there was not a definite answer with doing an autopsy. This is just a nightmare.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Marlyn. It's so very tough. 
Sounds like poisoning to me to, especially with the diarrhea and vomiting. Don't want to accuse anyone but are there possibly any neighbors not fond of cats?


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

All my neighbors know my cats and they all have their own as well.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you have any idea how old she was?


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I do not. We think she was dumped next door. She had kittens about a year and a half ago before we spayed her.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. So very sorry.
About a year ago my sister lost her beloved 3 y/o kitty to what appeared to be a heart attack. It happened very suddenly.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm sooooo sorry to hear Marilyn passed away. What an awful, sudden shock for you!

Could it have been a spider bite, maybe? She was in the garage. Black widow spiders can kill a cat and some symptoms are vomiting and diarrhea.

Again, I'm very sorry for the loss of your kitty. Hugs and prayers for you!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Blumpy, I am so sorry about Marilyn. The thought of her boy looking for her has me in tears 

I know how devastating it is to lose one so suddenly. I did go through that with Misty in October 2013. In her case, she had a tumor, but we had no idea until it was too late. She was 13 years old.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My husband's childhood cat died very suddenly and in a very similar manner to what you described. It was a heart attack. My precious cat Sydney also died in a similar manner, and it was a stroke. 
There is nothing I can say to make it all better right now in your moment of pain, but please know we're here with you and many of us have been through this.
Sending you gentle hugs and prayers during this hard time


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words. This was my little girl 3 days ago.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

She was beautiful. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Anjalena (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm so very very sorry. It breaks my heart to feel what she must have been going through. Poor girl. But she had someone who loved her and took good care of her and played with her and made her happy. And even when you weren't there, she wasn't alone. She had Dale with her to keep her company. She had a good life. 

Dying is never easy for anyone, even when they go peacefully, and it's so hard for everyone. But no matter what, even if it's hard and scary and painful for them... and sometimes it is no matter how much we wish and pray for it not to be, in the grand scheme of things, it really only lasts a moment. And when it's done, they get to take the next part of their journey and it leads them off to beautiful green lands, with knobby trees to climb, beautiful blue skies with fluffy clouds, butterflies and ladybugs to watch, and birds and grasshoppers to chase and leap after. There are never-ending fields of pokey grass for her to chew on and hunker down and hide in while she wiggles her butt getting ready to pounce her next prey! She'll have lots of companions and fond memories of you and Dale to take along with her. What more could anyone ask? Sounds like paradise to me. Where's my ticket? =)

It'll hurt, for a long long long long time, Blumpy. I know. A part of me still mourns my Katie, a dog I had when I was a little girl. And a kitty, Gypsy, whom I wished so much had chosen ME as hers but she chose my son instead. And she was goddess kissed on her cheek. Little black half-moon mark there. Most beautiful little tubby calico ever. And she was one who was completely sweet and would let you do whatever you wanted with her and didn't mind. I usually called her by "Gypsy Moon" or "Moon Gypsy" when I was calling her to me. And she got some unknown allergies that they couldn't pinpoint and she was only 3 yrs old. And I still mourn for her. So it's going to hurt for a long time. 

BUT, it won't always -JUST- hurt!! And the hurting will be off in the background and only come forward once in a while. Mostly you'll just remember the good, happy times. She'll forever be seared onto your heart and that is an incredible thing. It means she was one of a kind and special. It means she was worth it!! I'm so glad that she found you!! =)

*big, wet sloppy teary hugs*


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss :-( RIP Marilyn


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

blumpy, I am so sorry about Marilyn.  My Margaux also died very suddenly in early December, and I thought about doing a necropsy as well. But it seemed invasive, and so often, there is no answer. The vet's best guess was a blood clot. If that was what happened to Marilyn, it would not have been painful and she wouldn't have suffered. 

It was the question of how it could have happened so suddenly that obsessed me at first, but gradually, I have accepted that I will never know. It's so hard to accept that, and part of me will always wonder if I could have done something, but coming to terms with not knowing is so important to being able to really grieve before you can start to heal. You will never completely heal, because you will never forget her, but please try to find some comfort in knowing that you spared her from what would have been a very hard life and that she passed in a place that was familiar and safe to her, and that she wasn't alone.

Hugs to you. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That is so sad. Poisoning is the first thing that I thought of as well but there are viruses and all sort of other nasties that could have kicked in. Sympathies whatever caused it.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

This is so hard. I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blumpy,
Can you bring Dale in to your house? He's going to need some extra love right now too...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sad for you too. I have a kitty I have cared for that lives in my garage during the cold months too. And I worry about the such things happening to her, about poison, antifreeze, rats that have ingested poison, all of those things that I know could happen to a cat. There really is no way to know, unless you do a necropsy, but I don't think it would bring any kind of relief to you to do that, and it does seem invasive. My sister in laws cat died of a stroke, and it was very similar to what happened to your beautiful Marilyn. 

I agree with what Sharon said. Is there any way you can bring Dale inside? Or do you have other pets inside? You could maybe set him up in a room by himself for a while, to get used to it. He will protest wildly at first, but he would be safe, and he would get used to it after a while. He will cry and cry at first, but it could work. Just a thought. You could help him heal, and he could help you. You two need to help each other right now. It's awful, and I don't know how I would get through it either, but you need to be there for Dale, so you have to, as hard as it is. He needs you. My husband's aunt had a cat that was only 3 years old that just walked across the floor and just dropped right there and died, right in front of her, and they did a necropsy and found that she had a heart defect that was never detected, and it was what likely killed her. She was devastated too. But she had other cats that she had to be there for, and they did help her get through that terrible ordeal. 

You will never forget her. Her face is just precious. I can't even imagine how you must feel. You have lots of memories, and she was very loved, and she knew it. She had a safe place to lay her head at night, out of the cold, and that meant more to her than you can imagine. Big hugs from me, and tears, and I am just so terribly sorry for your loss. Feel free to talk about her here, and tell any sweet, funny or silly stories about her, maybe talking about her, and how she came to be with you, I find that it helps to talk about it and remember all the good memories. 

(((((Hugs))))) and prayers that you can find some peace and comfort throughout this horrible nightmare. We are here for you.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

There were 3 cats my neighbors left behind. Well more than that but i took care of Marilyn and her boys chip and dale. Chip was beaten up too many times so he is living in my finished basement at the moment. He is a sweet boy but i have 2 indoor girl cats as well that rule the house. I have tried to socialize them all but they will just not accept chip. 

As far as dale goes, he had a very strong bond with Marilyn. He's a mamas boy for sure. They used to beat on chip along with the other cats in the neighborhood so thats why I had to separate them. Dale does not let me touch him. When i try he slaps my hand. I do not know how i would get him in the house even if i tried. He went out today for a few hours but came back because there is this awful gray big cat that is the bully of the neighborhood that beats on him. He is now in his bed where he and his mom used to sleep. It is heated and covered so he has a warm spot. I fed him, he ate and i keep going out there but he won't come out of his bed. I feel horrible. 

Marilyn was my buddy, she started coming around because i had two other nice cats from the farm that i used to feed. They ended up going to the shelter and were both adopted within a month. Marilyn kept coming around and brought chip and dale with her so i fed all 3 of them. About a year later, she had kittens. One day she decided to bring them all into my garage from the barn next door. I took all of them to a no kill shelter then got marilyn spayed. Since then she has been with me every night. We grew on eachother. When i called her she would come running with dale chasing behind her. We used to play in the yard. I would chase her and she would chase me and we would roll around the grass together. She was so much fun and would listen to me. I am a mess writing this. I miss her so much and when spring comes i am going to miss her even more.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful little girl. She knows you loved her. Eternal petpets, sweet one. RIP


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I understand, it's really hard when you have indoor cats as well, and sometimes they don't get along. My feral, who is asleep in my garage right now, she cannot come inside because she is very, very timid, and non-confrontational with other cats, and one of my cats is a bully and he would terrorize her, I have no doubt. And also, she is a TNR, so she is spayed and had shots, but I have no idea what her health status is, and I sometimes wonder if she has any kitty diseases. Plus, she doesn't really want to come in, I live in FL, so most of the time the weather is just fine. We have a few days of temps in the 30's, but it usually warms up to the 50's even on the coldest days. She has been in my neighborhood for maybe 10 years. Still, I'd love to bring her inside. I have 4 cats inside, and one of them is very vicious, the one I've had the longest, and has to live separately from the other 3...they take turns with the run of the house, and then they are confined to their bedrooms while the other is out. It's crazy, but it's what I do. It's sort of what you are doing, with your kitties in the finished basement. I personally think them being able to live in a finished basement is WAY awesome, and I'm sure they think so too. Much better than what they would have outside or even in the barn, so you are such a good person for caring for these kitties.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you so much. I had a rough night last night. It's going to snow all day and into tomorrow so Dale has to stay in. I will go out to try and play with him but he is not into toys or me, his toy was Marilyn so it will be a tough day for him.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Keep an eye on him. Interact with him as much as he will allow, in any way he will allow. Animals can get depressed just like humans...Makes sure he is eating....


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry and you described Marilyn and your relationship so sweetly. Dale may eventually look to you as his mama. He could come around and yet always be calling the shots like my Blanco. I know he is bonded to me but he is always going to be a little nervous and slaps and bites me when I touch him longer than a minute. Yet he can lay down on my lap and stay when he wants.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.  we recently brought home two 2 week old kittens from the shelter to foster. One wasn't eating nicely even though they were both seemingly plump. The gray one who didn't eat just kind of mewed quietly but he would throw up any food we tried to give him. We gave him some sugar water and that perked him up a little and we put him down to sleep. An hour and half later we went into the room and found him dead  the point is that it's very traumatic when a cat dies so suddenly, and I sincerely mourn for your loss. RIP sweet angel, you're purring on Gods lap now.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dale only came out of his bed to eat today and every time i go i the garage i cry. This stinks


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

How about some soothing background music or talking for Dale? Time will make it better and Dale needs some loving to get him through. I agree by you healing him, he may help heal you.


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

i'm so sorry for your loss, blumpy. sending you hugs and best wishes.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yesterday Dale did not eat anything and was crying to go outside. I let him out and halfway down the driveway he stopped and had diarrhea. Then he took off until about 11:00pm. I tried to feed him but when I got up this morning he didn't eat anything. He did not go to the bathroom either. I let him out today, I am home now, its 6:00pm, he did not eat all day but is just sitting on my car meowing. Is this a sign of depression? Is he grieving his mom? I put heat in the breezeway and keep calling him but he just looks at me and meows and yawls. Of course i cannot go near him, tried and he runs. Anyone have ideas how i can help? Once he comes in should i goto the store and get chicken, broth and rice to try and help the diarrhea and maybe comfort him?


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

If you can get a trap I highly recommend that. Usually a vet or spca has it you can put a deposit $25 and get it refunded when you return it. They will show you how to do it. You prob only need a day to put it up and done. If you want to bring him to a vet bring him that day or the next after you capture him. Make sure you get an appointment ahead of time. 

After vet visit you need to put him in a safe room for a while. Keep it dark, quiet (put a soft classical music), a small lamp and complete with litter box, food and water, toys and place to sit/sleep and no carpet in case of accidents if possible. Don't provide a place to hide that you can't reach like a bottom of sofa. The cat will hide for a while. let him hide. You can accompany him for a few hours every day (do reading etc). I did this for a week to tame tuxie. Let him have his safe place... eventually you can let him roaming other area and introduce him to the rest of the crew.

I am sorry about Marilyn. I hope you can work with her baby and get things in order. *hugs*


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Poor Dale. I'm sure he's upset and is meowing looking for his mommy. But who knows if there's also a physical reason. Did you say that Marilyn also had diarrhea before she died? If so, I would also try to trap Dale and get him to the vet.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Marilyn had diarrhea and died an hour later


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blumpy,
How is Dale??
All Paws Crossed for him! 
Sharon


----------



## Naet (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow, this is so sad...
My best wishes go to you. Though I'm an (agnostic) Atheist, I'm sure she's in a much better place.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

It's been a nightmare. Dale has been gone for 2 days and i just went out to the garage and this big gray mean cat was in his bed. I let dale out because he would not stop yowling and meowing and didn't want to eat. I can't pick up the trap from the shelter until saturday to get him neutered and his shots. It's going to be below zero every night this week.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no.  I hope the gray cat isn't scaring him from coming back. You might want to wash the bed and see if the intruder cat has sprayed anywhere so that none of his scent is in the garage. He knows how to get back to your place, so hopefully when he gets cold and/or hungry enough, he'll return.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry. I hope Dale comes home to you soon.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd say we all need to pray for a miracle.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

He came back tonight. I fed him and now he is in his bed locked in. We are getting an ice storm so he is not going out for a few days. He looked like he had not eaten since he left so i am giving him extra. I was so worried and i miss marilyn so much. I get sad when i go in the garage and she is not there to play with me.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blumpy,
I am so glad Dale is back!! And extra calories will be good for him!
He may have been trying to find Marilyn... I'm sure he's lonely too...
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy to hear Dale is back also. Do you have any toys for him? A stuffed animal cat size?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so glad he's back and safe. I know you miss Marilyn, but she couldn't have asked for a better person to look after her boy for her.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

He is still in the garage. We got 8 more inches of snow and it's freezing out. I couldn't get the trap because of the storm and i do not want him to be trapped for hours in a cold cage if i am at work. I will wait for warmer weather. I bought him tons of toys but he is not interested. The only thing i have gotten him to play with is the laser but he loses interest fast.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry about all the snow and the cold. I think you are doing a wonderful job taking care of Dale, keeping him safe and warm. 
If he is playing with the laser, even just a little, that sounds like progress. Does he like catnip?


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

you should get a Autopsy...if thats possible


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I haven't tried catnip. That's a great idea.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, he might respond really well to catnip. I hope it helps!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Blumpy, how is Dale doing this week?


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi jking, he is getting better. It's still freezing here so he spends most of his time out of the elements. He just started using the bed on the dresser in my breezeway to hang out on so he can see outside and not be in his dark hole in the garage. He is not too crazy about toys but i see his ball moved once in a while. Tried catnip but he is all set with that. I will keep trying.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Blumpy, I'm glad that Dale is doing better. That sounds encouraging! I think you are doing a great job taking care of him.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Hi I noticed from my ex feral he didn't want to play in the early days. Took him a while (+/- 3 months) to adjust with home life and became playful. For Dale the loss of his mom was a big stress (mourning) plus he got lost for a few days. Hopefully he feels safer soon and willing to play more. Every cat is different. Hang in there.


----------



## MrTash (Oct 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

Even though she hadn't been out for three days, is it possible that poisoned mice could've come in?


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Someone told me it could have been heart worm disease. She had a bad case of fleas a few years ago. She wasn't a mouse eater, just killed them and brought them to me to show off. 

It was 37 and sunny today so Dale hung out on the deck and i stayed with him for an hour throwing little pieces of ice in the snow. He was chasing them so thats a good sign. Most he has ever played with me.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blumpy,
How is Dale doing these days?
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dale has started to come around. He is letting me pet him which he never liked before. He goes out during the day and is in the breezeway when I get home from work. The only issue is this mean grey cat who beats up all the cats in the neighborhood so he stays close which I am happy about. This guy even comes in the breezeway and sprays which drives me crazy. 
It's warming up so I will trap him soon and get him neutered and dewormed. He eats a ton but does not gain weight. I wish there was something I could give him for that.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So glad he is starting to bond with you - it all sounds really positive. When he is dewormed, he may put on weight anyway and some Toms do after neutering.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope he puts on weight. His brother used to be 5 pounds and after I got him neutered and wormed he is now a fat boy.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Marilyn's death. It sounded very much like my 'heart soul' cat's death. Monique had been vomiting for a couple of days without any reason, it was summer, so no antifreeze around, and I found her dead in the house.....just very sudden she was 15+ yrs. at the time, and I think it was a heart attack, tho I didn't have a necropsy done. One of her companion cats missed her terribly for about 5 months. I am so happy to hear that Dale is coming around to you and transferring his affection to his momcat to you. That's very heartwarming. Hope you have success trapping the grey bully. Good luck!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, I miss her so much.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Update on Dale. He has been to the vet, neutered, shots, wormed, etc... He is resting in my breezeway. I will keep him in for a while until he is fully recovered. That may be until May 12th when I get back from a trip but I do not want him to take off on my cat sitter and not come back in for her. She will be relieved I am making that decision. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You can start a new thread for Dale. :grin:


----------

